#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Geology and Geophysics Softwares

## shedro

Please, I need any of the following software:


------- IHSParadigmGeographix for GeophysicsPetre GeophysicsField Geophysics Software SuiteLandmark SoftwareWinGlink

Please share the link to download if you have any of the above together with their serial numbers. ThanksSee More: Geology and Geophysics Softwares

----------


## phoenixkiller

I have these softwares. you can pm me.

----------


## bac.abdou

>>> phoenixkiller

what do you have as Landmark soft ??

i'm interested in windows version of Promax for seismic processing

----------


## bac.abdou

>>> phoenixkiller

What do you have as Landmark soft ??

I'm interested in windows version of Promax for seismic processing

I also need a Pa..t..ch for Interactive Petrophysics 4.2

----------


## RockyCentero

I didn't know that there's a promax windows based version, anyone have it?

----------


## phoenixkiller

landmark promax has not windows version.

----------


## Karmesh2010

Hi,

Can anyone share Setup "Schlumberger Licensing 2012

----------


## geotariq

> I have these softwares. you can pm me.



Kindly send me these softwares i will be really thankfull to you.
my email is geotariq@gmail.com

----------


## ochonogornaphtali

Please how can i find my critical moment of a well in a petromod software? Thanks a lot!

----------


## mahmoudsaied

Kindly send me these softwares i will be really thankfull to you.
my email is    mahmoudsaied845@yahoo.com

----------


## Pitter

I have above list.
if you need PM me: pitterrgonza@gmail.com

----------


## corex

I have All Landmark, IHS and Paradigm softbank latest. if someone need, we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

